# One Nakiri to rule them all.



## dogdoghowl (Apr 28, 2016)

Skal i was kicking around the idea of buying a stainless/semi-stainless 180mm Nakiri and Heiji seemed to be the top dog. I'm keeping that recommendation as a strong possibility but I think I'm going to check the stainless requirement and just ask what Nakiri you would order if you had a choice of any and all?

Only parameters are that the knife be Japanese, not an American custom etc...


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Heiji, fujiwara, kato would all be my top choices. I own a fujiwara western. Id want something 165-180 with a grenat grind. Ultra thin behind the edge. That being said if i could only have one theres a tamahagane one on tosho knife arts site im in love with. Sure a Kato honyaki tamahagane would dethrown it in a heart beat.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 28, 2016)

I just bought a Toyama 210 Nakiri from JNS, I never thought I'd buy a Nakiri but I iike it a lot! Not stainless though.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 28, 2016)

I missed the stainless part lol. Heiji ftw, watanabe may still be good. Tanaka r2 or sukinari zdp would also be epic choices.


----------



## dogdoghowl (Apr 28, 2016)

Ni, I'm not after stainless, simply the best Japanese Nakiri out there.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 28, 2016)

Watanabe...


----------



## daveb (Apr 28, 2016)

Define "Best". It may be (and prob is) different for you than for me. Watanabe is still a good answer though.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 28, 2016)

I have seen, owned or used Watanabe, Shigefusa, Carter and a few others. My favorite one? Butch Harner's version...

Stefan


----------



## dogdoghowl (Apr 28, 2016)

daveb said:


> Define "Best". It may be (and prob is) different for you than for me. Watanabe is still a good answer though.



I realise my needs and other's will vary and that 'best' is entirely subjective, hence why I'm asking what each individual feels is the best Nakiri as far as they're concerned. Cheers.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 28, 2016)

daveb said:


> Define "Best", It may be
> different for you than me.
> Watanabe good.



Haiku?


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a 195 TF stainless clad nakiri I love. Great knife.


----------



## dogdoghowl (Apr 29, 2016)

No more love for Nakiris?


----------



## pleue (Apr 29, 2016)

Watanabe has a stainless Damascus one up now.


----------



## XooMG (Apr 29, 2016)

I think it is a difficult question to answer.

You need to know what you want in a knife. Nakiri is too general a description. Cutting vegetables is too general a description. I have a nakiri I intend to sell later that I think is a pretty brilliant cutter, but I'm pretty sure some might not like it.

Do you know what you want? What do you think will make a good nakiri? How do you make that judgment independently from regurgitated internet pseudowisdom?


----------



## Jaspernowhere (Apr 29, 2016)

My watanabe pro 180 nakiri is my best cutter. Stainless clad, great heat treatment, thin behind the edge. Handle is burnt chestnut and plastic ferrule so that is just ok. As a tool for helping me run through 100s of pounds of veggies a week though I couldn't be happier.


----------



## joshsy81 (Apr 30, 2016)

Kochi all carbon 180 takes and holds a great edge and is very this. It just glides through produce.


----------



## bonestter (May 1, 2016)

Jaspernowhere said:


> My watanabe pro 180 nakiri is my best cutter. Stainless clad, great heat treatment, thin behind the edge. Handle is burnt chestnut and plastic ferrule so that is just ok. As a tool for helping me run through 100s of pounds of veggies a week though I couldn't be happier.



+1

Loving mine, it just luuuves to chop, and chop FAST

You need to be fluid and relaxed with your style elase you'll get board sticking

Great fun knife


----------



## Kingkor (May 1, 2016)

I own a 195 fujiwara white #1 nakiri its thinned behind the edges and holds a crazy sharp edge. But it really depends on what you are after, buy one and if you dont like it trade it


----------



## alterwisser (May 1, 2016)

Kingkor said:


> I own a 195 fujiwara white #1 nakiri its thinned behind the edges and holds a crazy sharp edge. But it really depends on what you are after, buy one and if you dont like it trade it



I have one as well, and yes, F&F isn't amazing, but it's a great cutter and I actually like the rustic look. Not sure why his knives are almost hated by some ...


----------



## boriha (May 1, 2016)

I love my TF maboroshi nakiri, W#1 core, stainless cladding, hammered finish, love it.Real veggie destroyer.
Takeda nakiri also have very good reviews, as core,great grind, rustic looking, little different profile


----------



## Kingkor (May 1, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I have one as well, and yes, F&F isn't amazing, but it's a great cutter and I actually like the rustic look. Not sure why his knives are almost hated by some ...



The F&F is actually quite bad and the balance is very forward actualy thinking of replacing the handle to take the balance a bit back, but the knife itself is amazing!


----------



## dogdoghowl (May 2, 2016)

Well, I went ahead and put in an order for a 180mm Nakayaheiji semi-stainless nakiri. Just four months to go..


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 2, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Haiku?



Nice composition!


----------



## QCDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

dogdoghowl said:


> Well, I went ahead and put in an order for a 180mm Nakayaheiji semi-stainless nakiri. Just four months to go..


Sorry to resuscitate... hope you’re still around to answer... cause I recently did the same thing (special order Heiji). Do you love it??


----------



## Elliot (Aug 15, 2019)

Actually glad you brought this up. 
I have a 165mm Nakiri that I love, but have recently considered getting a larger one. Maybe 180 or those crazy looking 195mm from TF.
Had the Watanabe at one point. It's great, no debate.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 15, 2019)

QCDawg said:


> Sorry to resuscitate... hope you’re still around to answer... cause I recently did the same thing (special order Heiji). Do you love it??



How do you special order from Heiji? I've used the form on the website, but never got a reply


----------



## QCDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> How do you special order from Heiji? I've used the form on the website, but never got a reply


Email them...


----------



## Elliot (Aug 15, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> How do you special order from Heiji? I've used the form on the website, but never got a reply



Yeah, go to his site and email. He’s a really nice man and easy to communicate with. 

Google Nakaya Heiji knives and you’ll find it. Wait time is four-or-so months.


----------



## Xenif (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah I just use the email contact function on their website, I got a reply within a few days, but ended up in my junk folder.
Fwiw, I have a 210 Nakiri in SS and I LOVE IT


----------



## MarkC (Aug 15, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Yeah I just use the email contact function on their website, I got a reply within a few days, but ended up in my junk folder.
> Fwiw, I have a 210 Nakiri in SS and I LOVE IT


Couple of question on your knife. First, when I look at the website, it shows steel as being stainless but then below the steel listing it says iron Japanese. Is this the cladding that is iron? Also, you said you orderd a 210mm but I don't see an option for that size. Did you special order that size? He seems to list two different Nakiris and am wondering if the difference is primarily the finish and handles?


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 15, 2019)

Could someone please PM me his email address? I'm going to try emailing directly instead of going through the contact form on the website. Thank you


----------



## riba (Aug 15, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Could someone please PM me his email address? I'm going to try emailing directly instead of going through the contact form on the website. Thank you


Done


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Xenif (Aug 15, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Couple of question on your knife. First, when I look at the website, it shows steel as being stainless but then below the steel listing it says iron Japanese. Is this the cladding that is iron? Also, you said you orderd a 210mm but I don't see an option for that size. Did you special order that size? He seems to list two different Nakiris and am wondering if the difference is primarily the finish and handles?



I got mine used, but I have been in contact with them regarding a new knife. The semi stainless is clad in stainless, the iwasaki/swedish steel is clad in soft iron/japanese iron. Those are the two that they offer as stock options. You have to talk to them bout the size, although I dont think it should be an issue, just costs more. They have a few handle options, but the burnt chestnut (available in D and octo) are my favourites.





CiderBear said:


> Could someone please PM me his email address? I'm going to try emailing directly instead of going through the contact form on the website. Thank you



Also be aware it is holiday in Japan right now (Obon?) So they may not reply immediately


----------



## MarkC (Aug 15, 2019)

Xenif said:


> I got mine used, but I have been in contact with them regarding a new knife. The semi stainless is clad in stainless, the iwasaki/swedish steel is clad in soft iron/japanese iron. Those are the two that they offer as stock options. You have to talk to them bout the size, although I dont think it should be an issue, just costs more. They have a few handle options, but the burnt chestnut (available in D and octo) are my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. He doesn't list the semi stainless on his site for nakiris


----------



## riba (Aug 15, 2019)

With me, the communication in English was excellent (ordered a thinner ss gyuto)


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 15, 2019)

@Xenif what are his handle options? I think I'll shoot him an email when I'm back from vacation, but it's good to know my options now


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 21, 2019)

I recently had a Yoshimune by Kawamura in the shop. Stainless clad carbon. I was very impressed with it. Terrific value, and terrific grind. I also like the aesthetic of his "hammer" style finish. I have handled a santoku and gyuto from him, and was also impressed, but the nakiri was a pure cutter.


----------

